# laparoscopic pyloromyotomy



## tategc (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm just curious about how others are coding a lap pyloromotomy.  Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 12, 2010)

*43659*

43659  Unlisted Laparoscopic procedure, stomach  And we base our fee on CPT 43520.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

